#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Street Parade Middelburg

## CyberNBD

Bij deze wat fotootjes van het hoofdpodium van de Street Parade in middelburg afgelopen weekend.  Klus werd gedaan in opdracht van Remer Sound, geluid kwam van Funktion One.























































Wat er hing/stond:

Geluid, Funktion one:
Per kant: 8x F218 sub + 6x Res5 Top
Onder Podium: 2x Infrabass
dj monitoring: 2x Res 2
Processing en amping met XTA en QSC.
DJ set: 3x Technics SL1210mkII, 2x Pio CDJ1000, Dateq LPM 7.3 mixer
Allen & Heath GL2200 PA Tafel met 2x Sennhiser 100 Draadloze mic voor presentatie.

Licht:
8x HES Trackspot
8x Martin Mac 250 Krypton
8x Studio Due Stratos 700
4x Martin Atomic 3000 Strobo
6x T4 fourbar par 64 500W Ray
1x ACL Set
4x 8-Lite Blinder
2x Real FX DF50 Oilcracker
1x Hog 1000 / Echelon Lichttafel
1x Dimrack 12 kanaals Lighttech
1x Dimrack 6 kanaals Lite-Puter

Rigging:
1.5x Cirkeltruss 6 mtr Prolyte H30V
1x Cirkeltruss 2mtr Prolyte X30D
Metertje of 30 recht Prolyte H30V
Berg scaffclamps
2x VMB TE-074 Pro Statief

Voor filmpjes zie: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8641

----------


## BENjpt

Danseressen erbij altijd leuk, maar herken ik hier mijn grote 'happy hardcore held' Mental Theo? [8D]

ps die kleine circeltruss (foto 8) ziet er cool uit.

----------


## LJ Chris

Knap gedaan met die halve cirkel! 
Heb je die halve cirkel nog ergens bevestigd dat die niet kon omvallen?
Groetjes
Chris

----------


## kwaak

kijk eens goed naar de foto's en luister naar de stem in filmpje 1  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Max

hoe krijgen jullie die zwarre scans zo aandie trusscircel ... ?

----------


## Klaaske

niks op aan te merken, netjes tom  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwaak

ziet er netjes uit!
hoe hebben jullie de cirkeltruss aan het horizontale trussdeel bevestigd?

----------


## CyberNBD

Mental Theo was idd van de partij.  Er werd ook opgenomen door tmf voor mental theo on the road, heb alleen geen idee wanneer het uitgezonden wordt.

Zware scans aan cirkel? Trackspotje weegt toch nix, 15 kg is best alleen te tillen  :Big Grin: .

1 halve 6mtrcirkel werd gebruikt voor de boog, de andere is in 4 gedeeld en zijn de bogen aan zijkant van podium en steiger int midden van het plein mee gemaakt.
Boog was vastgemaakt met scaffclamps aan 2 trussen van ieder plm 4-5mtr die op het podium lagen.  Stond als een huis.
Ook de cirkel achter de dj met de 8 trackspots hing met scaffclamps aan de lange truss op de vmb's.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> Stond als een huis.



Ben je nu ook al aannemer??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Groetjes
chris

----------


## Rv

Die lightec dimmer, heb je er zo eentje gekocht Tom?
Gebruiken die ook, en je ziet ze steeds meer hé ...

----------


## CyberNBD

Lightec dimmer is niet van mezelf, maar moet zeggen dattie erg goed beviel.  Handig ook die schuiven voorop voor tijdens het patchen.

----------


## kwaak

wanneer wordt dit uitgezonden op tv?

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> wanneer wordt dit uitgezonden op tv?







> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Mental Theo was idd van de partij.  Er werd ook opgenomen door tmf voor mental theo on the road, heb alleen geen idee wanneer het uitgezonden wordt.



[|)]

----------


## ronny

lezen is een kunst.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> Boog was vastgemaakt met scaffclamps aan 2 trussen van ieder plm 4-5mtr die op het podium lagen.  Stond als een huis.



Gheghe... waar hebben we dat gezien  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][8D]
Is echt wel een interessante manier om zo'n halve cirkel rechtop te zetten.

----------


## Iko

Het is denk ik ook een van de stevigste manieren, omdat je er geen hoeken in stopt zo dat je de belasting niet door 2 hoeft te deelen. En dit is een goedkoper als een T stuk. 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> ...



tja school is net begonnen mijn excuses............

----------


## jurjen_barel

Is die street parade een jaarlijkse hapening[?] Ik wil cker 's kome kijken volgend jaar! [8D]

Heel erg mooi gedaan, die halve circel is idd een mooie constructie, weer s wa anders.

Ga zo door[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink: ,
Jurjen

----------


## Iko

Ja het is iets jaarlijks denk ik omdat het al de 4e editie is volgens mij. binnekort zal er wel weer infomatie te vinden zijn op www.streetparademiddelburg.nl

Greetzz Iko

----------


## Kevin_DM

Idd street parade is iets jaarlijks geworden. 
Was eerst bedoeld als grap maar word dan toch alle jaren groter.
Wij hadden hier ook wat trailers gedaan (iov remer-sound) en vond het wel een gezellig feestje.

Funktion one klonk heel strak, vooral in z'n laag....

----------


## Turboblauw

hej ziet er netjes uit,

Toevallig iemand nog bij de parade zelf geweest??? 
stonden 2 vrachtwagens van ons, de wagen van Fraggles en Mambo's heb nog wel ergens foto's staan

mvg lars

----------


## CyberNBD

Zow, toch nog aardig wat forummers geweest dus in middelburg voor wagentjes te voorzien van geluid.  Zijn jullie vrijdag ook al gaan bouwen? En zijn jullie ook gaan eten met de hele bende in cafe brooklyn vrijdag? Dan was het zonder te weten een gezellige forum meeting daar  :Big Grin: 

We zijn bij de wagens zelf even gaan luisteren (alleen de eerste 2-3 hebben we gemist), maar ik had bij zowat elke wagen hetzelfde gevoel: veel te veel (en schel) hoog, en veel te weinig laag.  Kan er natuurlijk ook aan gelegen hebben dat de dj flink in het rood draaide.  Dat was ook wat Erwin (Remer) ons vertelde.

----------


## maarten

hoe is de lichtopbrengst van de mac 250 krypton ten opzichte van de 
Stratos ??

----------


## Iko

De mac250 geeft nog meer licht dan een stratos. Grappig van de kryton is 250w en de stratos 700w  :Smile:  De krypton is ook witter.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Kevin_DM

We zijn bij de wagens zelf even gaan luisteren (alleen de eerste 2-3 hebben we gemist), maar ik had bij zowat elke wagen hetzelfde gevoel: veel te veel (en schel) hoog, en veel te weinig laag.  Kan er natuurlijk ook aan gelegen hebben dat de dj flink in het rood draaide.  Dat was ook wat Erwin (Remer) ons vertelde.
[/quote]

----------


## Kevin_DM

foutje bij vorige post.... (is reactie hierop....)

Wij hadden 2 wagens gedaan, eentje met elctro voice MT2 (en deze klonk in verhouding bas-top wel goed, was wel 18 kW bas voor 6 kW top wat hier op stond. Was eerste wagen van de parade die ook op eindpunt stond.
Tweede wagen was martin W8, op laatste moment ingehuurd bij collega bedrijf hier in buurt doordat onze set die daar voorzien was te laat retour was gekomen.... Klonk qua bas idd mss wel iets te zwak, maar kon de vergelijking met de andere wagens wel gerust aan.
Wij hadden onze opbouw donderdag gedaan ipv vrijdag (wagen moest nog wat gedecoreerd worden....

----------


## Stinger

Lkkr voor Theo met zon Res2 kast in zn toeter  :Big Grin: 

Wat vonden jullie van deze PA-set. Heb deze zomer met bijna dezelfde set op pad geweest. (geen 2e laag topkasten (die we wel misten denk))

----------


## DidierB

Heren,

slaag me dood maar ik ken dat "Funktion One" niet. Alhoewel ik het graag eens zou horen. Het is wel zo dat elke keer ik er foto's van zie mijn hartje sneller gaat slaan en de woorden "Turbo blauw!" Door mijn hoofd spoken. Vooral de basjes lijken heel hard op de Turbo TWS218 vind ik. Als er iemand op voorhand weet waar er een setje zal spelen in België, graag een waarschuwing aub. Je mag ook mailen.

Groeten,


Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Stinger

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 
> Heren,
> 
> slaag me dood maar ik ken dat "Funktion One" niet. Alhoewel ik het graag eens zou horen. Het is wel zo dat elke keer ik er foto's van zie mijn hartje sneller gaat slaan en de woorden "Turbo blauw!" Door mijn hoofd spoken. Vooral de basjes lijken heel hard op de Turbo TWS218 vind ik. Als er iemand op voorhand weet waar er een setje zal spelen in België, graag een waarschuwing aub. Je mag ook mailen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> 
> ...



De twee hoofdontwerpers van Turbo zijn zelf Speakers gaan ontwerpen: F1

Lees op de website even de geschiedenis van het bedrijf.

Subs zijn idd hetzelfde. De Topkasten zijn wel gaaf!

----------


## LeSaint

Ligt het aan mij of doen de foto's het niet? Ik zou ze zeer graag eens willen zien aangezien ik met me stomme kop me digitale camera in de auto had late liggen :P

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja dit is dan ook een topic van bijna een jaar oud...  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp afgesloten.
Mochten de foto's weer online komen ( lijkt me niet na een jaar :Wink: )
dan les ik dat graag in de mail.

----------

